# Rinnegan Sasuke vs Beerus and Whis



## StickaStick (Jul 4, 2015)

:ignoramus

S1: No Knowledge for everyone

S2: Full Knowledge for everyone

S3: Full knowledge for Sasuke, no knowledge for Beerus and Whis

Any Resurrection of 'F' feats are restricted.


*Spoiler*: __ 



:ignoramus


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 4, 2015)

You should ban Battle of the Gods feats too


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 4, 2015)

And this, gentlemen is why the Joke Battledome was abolished


----------



## Brightsteel (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Hachibi (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## StickaStick (Jul 4, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> .....what?



I'm more interested in the responses than anything else and I'm already not dissapointed


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 4, 2015)

In before thread lock


----------



## hammer (Jul 4, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> You should ban Battle of the Gods feats too



and xenoverse feats


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 4, 2015)

You know what:
Itachi said only a Uchiha can defeat a Uchiha, which Beerus and Whis aren't.

So they lose no diff


----------



## trance (Jul 4, 2015)

Beerus looks in Sauce's direction and he dies.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2015)

Too bad we no longer have the joke battledome.


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 4, 2015)

hammer said:


> and xenoverse feats



And hype, and portayal, and statement, and...


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Jul 4, 2015)

Trance said:


> Beerus looks in Sauce's direction and he dies.



I'm choosing to read this as "Beerus looks in Sauce's direction and [Beerus] dies."


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 4, 2015)

They tied Sahsuki onto a bundle of fireworks, and lit it. 

Just in time for July 4th.


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 4, 2015)

But seriously, thread is bad.


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 4, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> They tied Sahsuki onto a bundle of fireworks, and lit it.
> 
> Just in time for July 4th.



Tho bad in my timezone it's the 5th


----------



## Weather (Jul 4, 2015)

And this apparently happened.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 4, 2015)

I can use my new screenshot


----------



## Imperator100 (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow this got alot of comments fast.
Anyway, as everyone above has said, this is very clearly an utter stomp by every metric.

Beerus and Whis just can't stand up against such power


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 4, 2015)

This thread isn't even 30 minutes old and I feel like we're beating a Dead Horse

:letgo


----------



## Brightsteel (Jul 4, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Wow this got alot of comments fast.
> Anyway, as everyone above has said, this is very clearly an utter stomp by every metric.
> 
> Beerus and Whis just can't stand up against such power


----------



## silverstorm (Jul 4, 2015)

itachi solos


----------



## wowfel (Jul 4, 2015)

Genjutsu lol


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 4, 2015)

Oh, f*ck it:


----------



## Zef (Jul 5, 2015)

OP got irate over my post in NBD.


Dimension jump GG


----------



## MAPSK (Jul 5, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I can use my new screenshot



Is that Rokka no Yuusha?


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 5, 2015)

This thread has been killed so...

WHY WON'T YOU DIE?


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 5, 2015)

Zef said:


> OP got irate over my post in NBD.
> 
> 
> Dimension jump GG


You give yourself too much credit 

I saw the comment and discussed it with someone who thought Sasuke wouldn't get totally obliterated and thought it would be funny to see the replies it would get here.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jul 5, 2015)

Rape thread.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 5, 2015)

Sauce is definitely one of the characters that deserves the horrific rape hes in for single handedly ruining the character archetype he was based on 

Kishi really needs to apologize to Togashi and Toriyoma for comparing Sasuke to their characters (ofcourse kishi being one of the most hated people in japan and toriyoma going on record saying Nardo sucks is good enough for me )


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 5, 2015)

Edit: Wait, what ? Did Toriyama say Naruto sucks ? Well DBZ isn't far ahead with their A>B>C powerscalling, multipliers and the most plain plot I have ever seen my life, no wonder I watched it as a child, it's impossible NOT to understand . But do you have a link ? Even though I hate DBZ, I hate Nardo so much more .


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 5, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Edit: Wait, what ? Did Toriyama say Naruto sucks ? Well DBZ isn't far ahead with their A>B>C powerscalling, multipliers and the most plain plot I have ever seen my life, no wonder I watched it as a child, it's impossible NOT to understand . But do you have a link ? Even though I hate DBZ, I hate Nardo so much more .



I believe it was a few months ago in a little bundle with the final volume perhaps(?) He didnt use those words he was more polite. But in a section where I believe other mangakas were to compliment his work AT basically just said Naruto was boring and not really his thing or something. Ill go look for it but its from a few good sources of residents of Japan who had pictures of said section.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 5, 2015)

Nope.

This won't do, bein' alive and all that.


----------

